# Leisure battery -B640 Starline



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where it is in the van. I've had a look but can't find it :roll: even read the manual but to not avail


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

may be under the driver or passanger seat


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Look in nearside locker, the one under the settee.
There is a panel in the floor at the front end, the battery is under that. 

Feeds directly through floor to habitation fuseblock and Electroblok.

Smick


----------



## JimmyBee (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah-ha! The previous owner has installed drawers over that exact area meaning I would have pulled the van to bits before finding them!! Thanks!


----------

